
How to Advertise on a Porn Website (2013) - waldohatesyou
https://blog.eat24.com/how-to-advertise-on-a-porn-website/
======
cft
I never understood why ad networks and advertisers were so militant about
porn. I think advertising on porn sites is actually a great idea: jacked off,
shop for a motorcycle; watched porn, get an expensive fishing kit, etc.

Whoever creates a brand ad network of premium advertisers which is tolerant to
adult content (or at least to any user generated content) and competes with
AdSense will make very significant money.

~~~
bsder
You've got the problem backwards.

People are militant about _porn ads_ appearing on their website.

I've never heard anybody complain about _their ads_ showing up on a porn
website.

~~~
morgante
> I've never heard anybody complain about their ads showing up on a porn
> website.

Then you've clearly never worked in media or advertising.

Most advertisers would be livid if their ad showed up on a porn website. Many
of them will even be upset if you put their ad on a slightly risque article.

They don't want their image associated with porn (or tragedy). Even legitimate
mainstream news organizations have to put in code to exclude advertisers from
certain article categories.

~~~
DanBC
> Even legitimate mainstream news organizations have to put in code to exclude
> advertisers from certain article categories.

And see eg Private Eye's "Malgorithms" or Need to Know's Doh! gifs for
examples of poor ad placement.

------
xivzgrev
This article achieved a terrific balance between entertaining and informative
- great read! Can't wait to see more advertisers like this next time I'm
conducting scholarly research.

------
jcrawfordor
Am I the only person on HN who just thinks this is terrible, terrible brand
positioning? I feel like I've been sucked into a weird alternate reality where
everything is topsy-turvy. I mean, have you seen the ads that usually run on
porn sites?!

Sure, maybe they've got a high clickthrough, but I wonder how many people have
just filed away eat24 in their mind with adultfriendfinder and fuckbook. I
feel like it's one of the biggest credibility hits that an internet company
could take, especially one that's going to quickly need your payment info.

I also feel like this blog post is going to turn up in a very, very
uncomfortable way if anyone sues for hostile workplace.

~~~
POTUS
You sure feel a lot, but do you actually know something? Have you read the
article? JustEat approached this very methodical and have gotten some great
results from it.

------
codinghorror
Are they still advertising on porn sites? Sounds like a one time publicity
stunt to me.

~~~
monksy
Probably not since the Yelp buy out.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6359555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6359555).

------
tempestn
Now I'm wondering if porn sites would be a good place to advertise
searchtempest.com. There's got to be some crossover with searching personals
in multiple cities, not to mention just being up, online, in the late evening.

~~~
JupiterMoon
If searchtempest.com is a real service I would avoid it. Porn site adverts are
stacked with fake personals sites.

~~~
tempestn
It's a search engine for searching multiple craigslist^ cities at once, along
with ebay and amazon and such. So one potential use would be searching
personals across a wide range of cities, but that would be more of a hook to
get people on the site; it's product searches that actually lead to revenue
for us.

^ no affiliation

------
100k
What's most amazing to me about this is that Yelp hasn't expunged the post!

------
junto
TIL: Cute monkeys are not allowed in ads on porn sites.

While women with their legs akimbo displaying their crotch, whilst eating
pizza is absolutely fine.

------
CameronBanga
Thought I had read this before. Should def get a (2013) in title.

------
kposehn
This has been posted before iirc.

~~~
detaro
only other discussion I found was 2 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6359555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6359555)

~~~
chris_wot
Any chance someone could add (2013) to this title?

~~~
dang
Sure.

~~~
chris_wot
Thanks!

------
Illniyar
Since this is from 2013 , anyone know of any followupd? (From them or another
company)

